# Vos plus beaux canards en plastique



## Tyite Bulle (30 Octobre 2006)

Apparemment maintenant c'est la grande mode de partager sa baignoire avec quelques canards en plastique. Ils changent de couleur, font de la lumière, ont des accessoires, ou même vibrent pour certains...
Si vous en avez quelques uns, ou toute une collection, postez vos plus beaux spécimen ici  

Mes deux petits derniers à moi:


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2006)

Y vibrent ceux l&#224; ? :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Octobre 2006)

gnagna naaan ! j'en ai pas des qui vibrent moi. Ils sont tous sages les miens


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2006)

Apparemment je ne suis pas à la mode.


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ce qu'on appelle faire un bide



Mais non, regarde, par une &#233;trange co&#239;ncidence, j'ai fait une photo pour ton sujet ce we. Je devais &#234;tre chez des gens super hype, sans le savoir. Un grand merci.  

(Il est un peu mort le volatile. Mais le combat &#233;tait superbe)


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2006)

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je vais participer je sens  _alem ? Paul ? 600px c&#8217;est bien la largeur max ou c&#8217;est la dimension max ?

_*&#233;dition/contribution :*

bon alors pour avoir le petit canard en plus grand il faudra cliquer dessus 






Un canard c&#8216;est bien un solide plong&#233; dans un liquide  &#8230; pis le mien il a en plus le bec dans l&#8217;eau ​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (31 Octobre 2006)

bon ben je vais m'en aller réfléchir dans des contrets lointaines ...


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_dites... si vous ne voulez pas participer au sujet, ne venez pas troller...
_


----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Novembre 2006)

flop


----------



## MamaCass (7 Novembre 2006)

Je dirais m&#234;me plus : PLOUF 

Mais tu sais Tyite Bulle, je crois que pas assez de gens ont de baignoirs, voil&#224; l'explication du FLOP  PLOUF


----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Novembre 2006)

lol ça doit être ça..
m'en fou d'abord nà ! j'ai mes ptits canards pour me tenir compagnie :rateau:


----------



## philire (7 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Novembre 2006)

ooohhh :afraid: :afraid: ils sont terrribles ceux là :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> m'en fou d'abord nà ! j'ai mes ptits canards pour me tenir compagnie :rateau:



Je te conseille d'opter pour des chats, pour la compagnie ... Et plein. Un peu comme la mamy cinglée des _Simpsons_ si tu vois (image ici au cas où ... ) !  
Ca donne un certain genre ... 

Sinon petite question ... Faut que ce soit obligatoirement des canards en plastique ? Nan parce que j'ai des trucs en plastique à mettre dans mon bain, c'est des animaux mais c'est pas des canards ... :rateau:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (8 Novembre 2006)

vu le succès de mon post je vais pas faire la difficile lol

"vos plus beaux canards en plastiques" deviens "vos plus beaux trucs qui vont dans l'eau"


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon bah puisqu'on a droit à autre chose que des canards ... Un éléphant rose !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Novembre 2006)

accépté  il a une bonne tronche en plus ton éléphant


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2006)

Et il crache m&#234;me de l'eau ... Tout comme mon hippopotame bleu !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (10 Novembre 2006)

un petit pour aller avec ton éléphant, il crache de l'eau aussi mais c'est pas fait exprès


----------



## r0m1 (11 Novembre 2006)

Voici ma petite contribution, mon canard à moi, mon frère en avait déjà posté quelques photos en raw dans "vos plus belles photos"


----------



## Stargazer (12 Novembre 2006)

Allez hop voilà le compère de l'éléphant ... Toujours "en situation" !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (12 Novembre 2006)

magnifique lol


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Allez hop voilà le compère de l'éléphant ... Toujours "en situation" !


Il est trop beau ton hypo !! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Allez hop voilà le compère de l'éléphant ... Toujours "en situation" !



J'veux l'même!!!! :love:    

....mais en violet!


----------



## doudou83 (25 Novembre 2006)

J'ai vu celui ci dans un grand magasin (derrière l'opéra..) évidemment ,il n'est pas en plastique et plus haut que moi mais je vous le montre quand même !:love:
ps:cliché effectué avec mon tel nokia 6230i


----------



## desertea (25 Novembre 2006)

Voici ma premi&#232;re contribution.  

Un petit canard pris en flag cet &#233;t&#233; dans la "baignoire"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

fait avec mon portable vite fait...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

voil&#224; mon canard mais s'il est bien salle une salle de bain, il n'est quand meme pas dans la baignoire    












ps : Ice, de te deteste !!!    
tu as les canards (meme si je veux le rouge au coeurs roses:love: ) que j'ai jamais reussi a trouver sauf chez Colette dix fois plus cher   

:love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (29 Novembre 2006)

Un gros canard londonien. 
 ah Londres... (nostalgie nostalgie)


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Apparemment je ne suis pas à la mode.


pourquoi y vibrent les tiens ?


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## fifitoulon (23 Janvier 2007)

Le petit canard est pour moi tout un symbole. J'ai même fait un film où on le voit naviguer et traverser des grottes, des tuyaux et rejoindre un bébé dans son bain. Il illustrait mes voeux 2006... Là, c'est son côté écolo qui primait:


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pourquoi y vibrent les tiens ?



Tu en doutes ?


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2007)

Y'a des fois on aimerait bien être un canard de bain.....:love:


----------

